# RS60 E3 REMOTE / CANON T1i issue



## QUATTRO (Oct 8, 2010)

I am looking for someone to point out what I may be missing.

I just purchased a RS60 E3 canon remote for my T1i to do some long exposure night shots. I am having a few issues and have not been able to figure it out by going through all the menus and reading the manual.

-The first and biggest issue is the remote opens the shutter when I press it down and into lock position, but when I release it the shutter does not close. ? I am guessing there is something I am missing and not a deffect. any ideas?

-The other thing that is bothering me is that it doesn't seem to let me adjust any settings with the remote plugged in. I am shooting in full (M)manual mode with the shutter speed set to Bulb. again it will not let me review images, adjust iso... with the remote pluged in. it would be annoying to have to unplug it to adjust settings/review images every time.

Any pointers would be appreciated!

thanks


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 8, 2010)

> The first and biggest issue is the remote opens the shutter when I press it down and into lock position, but when I release it the shutter does not close. ? I am guessing there is something I am missing and not a deffect. any ideas?


That's standard for bulb mode, IIFC.


----------



## QUATTRO (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks for the reply.

I am still trying to figure this out though.  Shouldn't the remote both open and close the shutter in Bulb mode?  What would be the reason for opening the shutter and never closing it again?

when I use the button on the camera in bulb mode it keeps the shutter open until I let it go, like it is suppose to.  The remote does not.

Is this different than what others are experiencing with their remotes?


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 14, 2010)

It should close when you press the button again.  That way you don't have to hold it (in case you didn't have a remote with a lock).

Doesn't it do that?


----------



## QUATTRO (Oct 14, 2010)

The remote only opens the shutter and will not close it when i unlock the switch or press it again.  weird.

thanks, I think something may be up.


----------

